# Washington state/bellingham pork belly prices



## gibsorz (Aug 28, 2014)

Looking for input on current prices in washington for pork belly to cure and make bacon from. As I posted on another thread, it is 6$ a pound with skin on and 7$ a pound skin off. I go down to bellingham for my large grocery runs but did not see pork belly at the bellingham cash and carry last time.  Also where is the best place to get pork belly at what price (per pound). 

Thanks for the help. 
Tom


----------



## alblancher (Aug 29, 2014)

Call a couple butcher shops.  Most will order by the case of 3 or 5 bellies for you.  Pork is high right now but you should be able to beat the prices you quoted


----------



## vvet762 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here in Ft. Wayne, Indiana the cost is about $4.19/lb for a pork belly.   I spoke with a smoker (business) owner and he said that prices may be up to about $10.00/lb in the grocery stores by the end of the year.  Guess I'll not be eating bacon until I learn how to smoke them myself.  I just built a UDS today for that purpose.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm headed down on Wednesday, I am going to try my usual targets, cash&carry, and Foodsaver. If neither of those work out I'll be headed to the asian market in bellingham. I am thinking foodsaver might actually carry it in Blaine because of the very high volumes of Asian cross border shoppers. If I don't luck out I will be following up with a butcher, am going to have to go back next week to pick my AMNPS at my mailbox.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 3, 2014)

Bellingham Cash and Carry, 2.64$ a pound!! Can't beat that. Got a 13 pounder rind on.


----------



## ynot2k (Sep 9, 2014)

In Seattle today....

 [h2]WILLAMATE VALLEY FROZEN PORK BELLIES RIND ON[/h2]     #03662Unit:12LB AV$2.62 / lb  
Time to make some bacon!


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice price, have you made bacon from frozen belly before? If so does the water loss from thawing make a difference? I assume the answer is no, because of how it is sliced then fried.


----------

